# North Texas Pony Sale



## Lmequine (Sep 7, 2008)

The online catalog is now available for the North Texas Pony Sale. You can view it at www.northtexasponysale.com


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP, sale is tomorrow!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 3, 2008)

Can't wait for it to start!!!!!!!!!!!! Is my next special horse going to be there??????????


----------



## Lmequine (Oct 7, 2008)

Complete sale results for the sale are now online at www.northtexasponysale.com.

Thank you to everyone for supporting the sale this year!


----------

